# compact 8 deviding head



## November X-ray (Sep 4, 2011)

What is the diameter of the pieces you hand sawed thru? Before I had a bandsaw I would chuck up large diameter round stock in my lathe and at a slow speed use a hack saw to cut thru with slow strokes augmented by the slow RPM. Might be a bit archaic but it does work and keeps a fairly straight cut.


----------



## Tony Wells (Sep 8, 2011)

Anyone else about ready to start a "Get kvr a 4 x 6 fund"? My arm aches thinking about all that hacksaw work. 

Hey kvr, you have room for a small bandsaw?


----------



## Maglin (Nov 15, 2011)

That is a very effective way of turning your spindle into a dividing head.  I would start trying your hand and making some graduated dials.  One of the many things a lathe dividing head is used for.  I love dials and simple tools which this is one.  Not a lot of parts to deal with.  Do you have a brake or lock on your spindle?  Might be a good thing to make next if not.


----------

